
Devhaven.io – Clean, responsive programming forum with rich text editor - osxyosemite
http://www.devhaven.io/
======
osxyosemite
Description: Devhaven.io is a clean, responsive programming forum that
features a sophisticated text editor, and syntax highlighting for HTML/XML,
CSS, Javascript, PHP, Ruby, Python, Java, C, C#, and C++. It was programmed
using Python's Django web framework and is hosted on Heroku's cloud servers.

------
floydmayweather
Looks pretty neat. The text editor and syntax highlighting features are well
done.

